# For those with Olympic blues, some SJ pics



## stencilface (12 August 2012)

Of our gold medal winning team  

I had such a fantastic day watching them last week, it truly was a privilege to be there and see it.  Hoping to upload some more pics tomorrow night, rural internet is being frustrating and keeps crashing - I have lots more pics 

























Looks at those heels!













Wheeee!


----------



## JCWHITE (12 August 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ZondaR (12 August 2012)

Lucky you to have been there.  Great pics.


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2012)

The jump off



















The nail biting last fence, I have never screamed so loud when he was clear 







The ceremony - after they'd got Nick off the podium after he jumped straight on lol













The most organised the lap of honour got, the messier it got was an indication of the booze up after I think


----------



## JCWHITE (13 August 2012)

Some really original pictures, you must have had a great view and camera, really enjoyed all your pics, thanks. I really like the water jump of the horse suspended in mid air.


----------



## stencilface (13 August 2012)

Thanks, I have lots more,  I have some shots with London in the background, and of them interviewing the guy on the gates (is it Captain Birdseye?!)

Sadly on some pics it takes me a while to figure out who it is, bit embarassing that!


----------



## JCWHITE (13 August 2012)

I would like to see more, esp the one you mentioned, as I was asking who he was, seems his name is Pedro?, with a penchant for dressing up??, he is usually on the telly from the top shows!


----------



## stencilface (17 August 2012)

Apologies its taken me so long to upload more, it was a combination of access to the proper laptop at the same time as not being too knackered!

Some more pics, including those of the beardy man as promised.

Enjoy


----------



## Dominique84 (27 August 2012)

thank you for the pictures! The quality is great! 
How great were the Olympics this year huh? Made me feel really proud of the country


----------

